# quarantine tank size?



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hi guys im just wondering what size is your tank or do you even have one? i see alot of people with some small tanks that they keep relatively big fish in.i think the whole idea is to make the fish comfortable my main tank is a 85 so would a 35 do? i do have a 65 but i dont really want to set that up whats your take and what do you have?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i have a 10 gal for my 125 my 29 and my 20 lol i buy my fish small


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok I see alot of people do this? so just some liverock and small filter in the 10?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

or is no biological better and just do lots of waterchanges?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

All u need in the qt is bare bottOm, heater and power head. You can Use a small power head and small filter. I would include a ceramic flower pot in it for hiding for fish. Size is depend on possible live stock. You can put a 8" emp angel in a 10g .


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

no rock what about cycling? not needed if your doing w.c.'s


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think ill keep some sort of media seeded in the main tank take it out when needed for the hospital tank then ditch it after


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

MHO is that large SW fish in a small tank is not preferred. Seeding is one thing, keeping a proper filtration and clean water for weeks is another thing. I certainly would not want to change SW weekly.
I put the large angel in the 25g which is connected to another 25g and to a 30g sump with full filtration, skimmer, UV and everything to treat them for ick and cloudy eye with copper treatment when I do not see improvement when she is in my healthy main system - being stressed by other fish. The system has been running for almost a year without WC. Even with that, I have decided to throw him back into the main system a few days ago.

The amount of feeding in a small tank for a large SW fish will turn the water bad real fast if not careful. The qt may end up stressing out the fish.


----------



## victor123 (Apr 4, 2013)

hi there new to discussion just like to say keeping small or big tanks its all peoples choice but small tanks are easy to clean and maintain and also takes less space where as big tanks really adds beauty to the whole environment.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a 65 that im going to use and if I dont need all that water ill prob not fill it all the way.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Part of the reason people use smaller tanks for qt is space limitations and price for medicating, changing water, etc.

IMO larger tanks are better to minimize stress to the fish but its not always practical


----------



## Rondelet (May 16, 2010)

I have a 110 gal SW display tank and several smaller 20-75 breeding tanks for saltwater fish. I have a 35 gal quarantine tank for fish and a 10 quarantine for invertebrates. The Q tanks are always running – either with new stock or ready to go in case of need. I consider quarantine categorically indispensable.

35 Gal system:
Used for fish. Has some substrate and habitat (a couple of pieces of bleached coral). Habitat is critical or your fish, especially SW, will get very stressed out and not feed. Filtration is a canister with medium and UV. I also run a skimmer on the system. All new fish go through and are subject to a strict copper treatment protocol and I’ve fine-tuned over time.

10 gal system:
Used for invertebrates. Filtration is a canister (w media), lots of live rock and an over-sized UV. All invertebrates, including rock, go through but without treatment. Minimum holding time is two months, usually longer.


----------

